# Met a famous T≡SLA YouTube star today!



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Some of you may know the super informative & funny Thai-Norwegian T≡SLA YouTube poster, Bjørn Nyland (https://www.youtube.com/user/bjornnyland)
Well, Bjørn (and wifey Ammery) has been on a ginormous road trip around Europe (4,000 kms in last week, about 1,500 to go I think...) and was passing by within 30' of my house today (on way from France to Holland then Germany!)... So had to meet him, proper M3OC t-shirt on, of course!! 
Fun!


----------

